# Where to stay @ jaypeak



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Jay actually does some decent on resort deals since they include lift tickets and sometimes meals. Staying off resort will probably mean driving to the resort every day. If you want cheep lodging check out Grampa Grunts. Its like a hostel/dorm type setting. 

However depending on dates check into this
East Coast Meet
Best snowboarding deal around


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

Hotel Jay ride and stay package?? They might still be renovating tho....not 100% sure. It's right near the hill and usually cheaper than the condos there. We actaully found this to be cheaper than staying a short distance away the last time I was up there (08'). It included breakfast every day too. Jay is SICK. I miss it so much, got spoiled having a season pass there when I went to LSC. I don't really think your gonna find too much "night life" in the area though. There is not much of anything in the area and most of the locals are sunrise to sunset living.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^What he Said^^^ Jay hasn't much in the form of nightlife at all. You better bring your own nightlife or just embrace going to bed at 8 so you are ready to be up and on the first chair spinning. 

Jay is awesome! Great Snow, Great Mountain, Great time! Great Riding Experience! But, if you're looking to go somewhere that has fun Apres-Apres, then you may need to reconsider.


----------



## njistheworst (Oct 3, 2011)

as far as nightlife as long as there is a local bar im fine with that ! i have been looking and found some good rates at the coach house only 50 bucks a night per person for the time frame were looking to go says its only 5 miles from the mountain to which isnt bad at all


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

njistheworst said:


> as far as nightlife as long as there is a local bar im fine with that ! i have been looking and found some good rates at the coach house only 50 bucks a night per person for the time frame were looking to go says its only 5 miles from the mountain to which isnt bad at all


The resort bar scene has definitely been improving. It never goes super late but that is because Jay is a place to get first chair not a hangover. And do you have any kind of special ticket deal? You can often stay on resort for $100/night including the lift ticket. That puts the price pretty much the same but without the drive.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

We got a deal to stay on the mountainside condo, that we booked before September 23rd for 5 people. The total came out to 1976.95 with lift tickets! Thats under $400 per person for 5 days and 4 nights on a ski in ski out condo...Can't beat that!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

FYI, the bang-up job on the last picture (The blue Toyota) was done within 50 yards of the lodging that YOU selected, Carm! While it may not be the same lodging as this year, it was on my way back to the house. Not to mention, I've run that thing into snowbanks 5 different times, I'm sure there will be more.....I blame it on the excitedness that I maintain when driving in snow, the loose anti-lock breaking system that slips on the slightest of down grades, and the road conditions a distant third. Just Saying.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Ya, that's the problem Kevin!

Where are you this winter? PA? Out West?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mdc said:


> Ya, that's the problem Kevin!
> 
> Where are you this winter? PA? Out West?


MDC,

I have my passes for Kirkwood and Heavenly (Which Flexes back to Summit County in CO) already purchased. I have to submit the paperwork to school by next friday. I'll file for it and then decide in January whether I'm bouncing or not. Two factors that will influence my decision will be what work does with my position (it constantly changes) and finances.....I'll suck it up if it comes down to $.

So, long answer short..I'm in PA till January 20th.......Then? Still up in the air.


----------

